# bombed AM Environmental.....



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

any suggestions for those Non Qualitative type questions???

my CERM and Env. Text book I had were no help....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you mean non-quantitative?

What exactly is on the envl section? Is it just water/WW or also air and haz wastes and shit?

I thought PPI's Practice Envl PE Exams had pretty similar questions to the actual exam.

You could always get that, I think it was like $50 and just do the sections that shows up on civil.

Plus, I could probably help you out with your questions along the way. (Seeing as I have a masters and now a PE in that area, it'd be sad if I couldn't!)


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

NQ (for me means annoying word problems with no math!)

They were sort of abstract questions somewhat regarding environmental, maybe things you might do if you worked at a landfill or something (without breakign the rules)

But Here is an example of a question: (Totally made up by me!)

Your are working at a _____ facility which develops _______. Assuming the earth rotated around the sun, which ________ would you need to add:

A.

B

C

D

I am sure for someone in the know it would be "easy" but they were out in left field to me.

I couldnt find anything in the CERM. I think I am going to get an older EERM and photcopy the sections which might pertain to civil. But it would probably be too below what an ENVR Engineer would consider "Common Knowledge"

sort of like they wouldnt put in the CERM that normal roadway crown is 2.0%, Every idiot who does transportation knows that.

When I get back into studying I might hit you up for some help~


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2006)

> sort of like they wouldnt put in the CERM that normal roadway crown is 2.0%, Every idiot who does transportation knows that.


Even I know that one!

Obviously, I'm not going to break any agreement stuff, but if you start getting into practice problems that are fair game to discuss, drop me a line.


----------



## cement (Jun 26, 2006)

> sort of like they wouldnt put in the CERM that normal roadway crown is 2.0%, Every idiot who does transportation knows that.


a suggestion that i might make, that I think is within the spirit of the agreement (please let me know if you think there is any doubt and I will delete) is that you should think of these problems in terms of the ones you know. for example, I think that they would not have you assume the 2% crown in a roadway problem. if it was not given, then you did not need it. the CERM preamble tells you that they will give you extraneous information that you need to weed through to find the stuff you need for the answer. i think that when you are working in subjects that are not your strength you tend to over-compensate or overthink them. this has been my experience in past failure long ago. if they don't give you the crown, you probably don't need it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

well basically I also effed the "definition" questions.

any ideas where to look for that, cause either I am blind or it just wasnt in the lindeburg book, or my intro to environmental text...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 27, 2006)

The intro text I had was "Introduction to Environmental Engineering" by Masters.

I had it (obviously) for my intro level class sophomore year, but I referred to it all through school and for the exam.

Its a good text that's about on par with the level of difficulty/detail I saw on the exam.


----------



## meers (Jun 27, 2006)

Wastewater Engineering by Metcalf and Eddy is a really good book. You'll find any environmental question there. Granted, you really won't need that book later on if you are not in environmental field of work..but its a great book. It helped me a lot during the exam. Just went to appendix and found the topic and answer.


----------



## kahuna64 (Jun 27, 2006)

For definitions, a good resource is "A Dictionary of Environmental &amp; Civil Engineering" by Len F. Webster - it's pricey, but also available at college libraries.

Another one - slightly less helpful, but still good is "Environmental Engineering Dictionary" by CC Lee - I used this one because someone beat me to the Webster at the library....

I took a bunch of references for qualitative enviro questions and still missed a few "chippies", I think - sounds like VTEnviro named some good ones..


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2006)

> For definitions, a good resource is "A Dictionary of Environmental &amp; Civil Engineering" by Len F. Webster - it's pricey, but also available at college libraries.
> Another one - slightly less helpful, but still good is "Environmental Engineering Dictionary" by CC Lee - I used this one because someone beat me to the Webster at the library....
> 
> I took a bunch of references for qualitative enviro questions and still missed a few "chippies", I think - sounds like VTEnviro named some good ones..


thanks, I just ordered the 1st one!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2006)

:ZZZ:

Morning Session

Environmental 50% (4/8)

Geotechnical 75% (6/8)

Structural 50% (4/8)

Transportation 75% (6/8)

Water 88% (7/8)

Total Correct: 27

Afternoon Session

Wastewater 63% (5/8*)

Biology 88% (7/8*)

Solid/Hazardous Waste 80% (4/5*)

Groundwater 60% (3/5*)

Geotechnical 100% (4/4)

Water 60% (6/10)

Total Correct: 29

Total: 56


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2006)

What are the AM envl questions? Like water/wastewater stuff mainly, or does it get into air, hazardous, solid wastes, etc... :hung:


----------

